# Do you fence with barbed wire?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No I don't, and no I won't ever. It's stupid, even if the strands are tight.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope! It is definitely very dangerous.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

And the same goes with goat fencing. Iv seen a horses hoof taken clean off because it got isnt foot stuck in one of the holes.

Im lucky, we have Pine round rails, with electric tape in the middle (of the gap)


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

NEVER!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I do not and would not support any boarding facility that used barbed wire or had any on their property. It's dangerous for the horses and cause so many problems


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sadly to say we do have some barbed wire left in our big pasture. We are in the process of replacing it all. We have barbless on one side and barbed on the other 3. We just got all our brace/corner posts replaced last fall and hopefully will get the other 3 sides done ASAP. We have woven wire horse fence in the dry lot. I'd like to put it around the pasture but the cost is pretty high, we'll have to stick with the barbless for now. We replaced all the corners with steel pipe. Termites are such a factor here that wood doesn't last long enough.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I prolly wouldn't. I would really hate it if my horse had an accendent and it died slowing, causing bleeding. A lot of people do it though, and they're horses have never been hurt. But there is always a first time...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

We have barbed wire... but it's not my choice to make. If I could change to hotwire, I most DEFINATELY WOULD... I hate barbed wire... I've been cut by it so many times and barbed wire cuts SCAR no matter what...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I disagree to the usage of barbed wire for horses, especially young ones who haven't learned better.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

At my barn I board at theres just a few strands of barbed wire left, she has yet taken it down but all 8 yrs Ive been there not one horse has gotten hurt. But I wouldnt use it if i had the choice


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Barb wire is not the most ideal fencing BUT in the years I used I never had an injured horse, not once. Horses arent stupid and respect this kind of fencing. The problem is the kind of horses you put in that kind of fencing.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm just pushing my luck but we've never had an injury from the barbs either. I have had horses get tangled in that electric tape fencing and refuse to use it. I think its far more dangerous than barbed wire. A horse can get injured in just about any type of fence. I've had then get a leg caught in pipe rail fence. The horse was rolling on the ground and got her legs tangled up in the pipe and couldnt figure out how to get out and stand up. You try to look at every possible scenario for injuries and think you have them all spotted, then something happens and its like darn I missed one :lol: Manure happens!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We don't get a choice of fencing here...This is first and foremost a 7000 acre cattle ranch! We have barbed wire fence everywhere. All the cross fencing is barbed and there are only a couple places that have 4x4 woven wire fencing. We also have cattle guards beside all the gates so that the trucks can get in and out of here without opening 10 gates. To the best of our knowledge our horses have never been at a place without barbed wire. The horses ( 2 qh's that are anything but hot) respect the fences as their boundries and we have (knock on wood)not had any injuries due to the wire. I would love to have something else but this is what we get. It would be far too expensive to change all the fences. Not to mention not practical... the maintence would be outrageous. That being said...We also do not have high quality show horses here either...not that that matters, but it does.. Do not hate me for what I wrote it is our opinion... Even with the wire our horses have a far better quality of life than they did before we got them.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

Good thread, I'm just starting to construct turn out paddocks I'm REALLY trying to avoid barbed wire. I don't have a whole lot of choice down here though. I may have to.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Dont forget that there are great places to mail order electric fencing from. Its pretty cheap from some places too. 

Better to spend a little more on fencing, then a lot of heartache and vet bills further down the line...


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

It IS something I'm looking into. For now I'm concentrating on the paddock and shelters, which is chain link and going to be post and rail with electric to keep the horses IN, and feral dogs OUT. They can live happily in there on hay until I work out the rest.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

NO NO NO and did i mention NO?? bad stuff.my old barn has a little but thats only for the cows(cutting barn) and also..my old trainer had told me stories about how when she was youg that she would always bring a shotgun with her when horses got loose because you never know what you would find with barbed wire. one time she found one of her fav horses out laying on the ground next to a barbed wire fence and half his chest pulled out.i was disgused.maybe it was ok in the old days but i don NOT reccomend it today!! (i take that back--i don't think it was neccisary in the old days either- but what did ppl know about it back then?)


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

They passed a law making illegal to use here.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't use barbed wire because we have tons of different types of fencing products available in this area. I have RAMM fencing actually... BUT, years ago I boarded at a neighbors house, it used to be a cattle ranch so the fence that was up, was rusted barbed wire and my horse at the time was a 3 year old. NEVER HAD AN ISSUE. The trick is, you maintain a fence like that CAREFULLY, you walk it after EVERY rain, every windstorm, every snow... you make sure it's taught and secure.

I'm not saying it's the ideal fence. I would avoid it if I could. I have actually seen more injuries caused by electric fencing, it's come loose and the horses have gotten tangled or the horses have run through it and it's been a thicker than norm wire.

BUT I've seen some pretty bad injuries from wooden fences too, where the horse has kicked through the fence and scraped his leg really badly. I've seen a horse kick a metal gate and slice a tendon... 

That being said... I'm not sure what the SAFEST fencing is. My neighbor has horses in barbed wire, he's never had an accident. Will he someday? Maybe...

Just try your best to keep your fence safe. If you have the option to go electric over barbed wire, do it. If you can do wood over electric... go for it, if you can go w/ a rubber fence over a wood fence... hey, more power to ya!

Just try to keep your horses safe. If you do that, and they still get hurt, well... it happens... just know you tried your best to keep them safe....:wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

We do use some barbed sire for older mares. I've never had a injury happen at home with the fencing. 

I have seen barbed wire injuries, straight wire injuries, chain link injuries (ripped a hoof right off), cable, and pipe.


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 27, 2008)

I have read about horses being fatally injured with wood fencing. I have read about electrical fence wire that was live being broken and starting a fire.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

My farm has a lot of barbed wire on it. I have been taking it down before putting up the horse fence. I have more cuts and scratches than I can count. I would hate to see a horse entangled in it.

I am trying rope fence in one area and tape fence in another. So far the horses respect it.

DOC


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

We have a little bit where they kept breaking through the electric stuff. We don't have any problem with it. Never had an injury. I wouldn't want to use it solely though.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY NOT. Barbed wire is extremely dangerous and sometimes deadly if your horse really gets himself caught in it.

It is probably the most dangerous fence for keeping horses. It's the cheapest, but it makes for some very ragged wounds. Most veterinarians advise against barbed wire, as do I, having sutured up many barbed wire cuts in the past. These lacerations can result in loss of soundness, chronic infections, fractures and much aftercare.

Please replace your barbwire fencing. It's not going to do you or your horse any good in the long run.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

barbed wire is dangerous, but any kind of fence could be dangerous.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

It isn't hard to find reasons not to use barbed wire (even though the old timers did it for years). My uncle just let the horses out to pasture with the cattle. But try to choose the perfect fencing material. Now there is a challenge. I researched it for a long time and talked to a few of the big name fence suppliers. I had some of them tell me that high tensile fence was the best way to go. It wasn't until after I had some high tensile installed that I began to read how that too was bad for horses. Even some of the "fencing experts" are not experts.

Currently I have a fence with two strands of electric rope which will become 3 or more strands in the future. I also have a pasture that uses tape fence. I plan on doing my own research and picking one or the other. Who knows, maybe a combination of the two is best. The rope has a higher breaking point, but the tape is more visisble.

Don't go by what the dealers tell you. Some of them just want to make the sale.

Eagle Eye 1


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I would liek to say no but i cant. I dont own my own land, so am just grateful for the paddocks i have.

I have 2 lots of property on free lease. One has great fenceing, straight wire and its taller than the average fenceing you see, at the property was re fenced not long ago. 

And the other property is actually kinda bad.  Barbed wire on the top of all the fences ( as it only ever had cattle before i got it ) and on some fences the wire that is in squares.... ( hard to explane ) ...a very bad type for horses as there hoof can go through it :? 

Altho i put white electric tape over the tops of all these fences to make them a bit more safer, i cant do anything else about them tho.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i use it on my farm, yes it does depend on what type of horse you have that you put in the pasture, my 3 year and 4 year will run through hot wire hot or not, my 3 year old cribs on wood.....in the main pasture that my horses are in from sun up to down is checked twice a week....they tend to break the hot wire a lot (my fencing is 3 barb and a hot wire at the top) i have a $250 solor power fence charger that is useless to my horses.....i have never had a horse cought up in barb yet (knock on wood ) but have had a yearling cought in hot wire which took us hours to untangle her out from it....at night my horses at in a large pen that is made out of cattle pannels and rail road ties...


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Never! Both of my horses are boarded in a facility that only uses wood fencing. Why taunt fate?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Kincsem said:


> I have read about horses being fatally injured with wood fencing. I have read about electrical fence wire that was live being broken and starting a fire.


As I posted in my other thread it's another fine example that the animal you put in any type of fencing is what makes the difference. Years ago, at a barn I boarded at barn (high end stabling) where a mare tried to jump a metal panel. She didn't make it and ended up having 200+ stitches on her hind legs. She never became sound after that. They almost had to put her down.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I've got 328 acres of fence some High Tensile, some 2 inch dia. steel rail 7 feet high, some 2 inch square steel tubing, and some barb wire. What I use and where all depends on what is housed in it and how large the area is to be fenced. I'd never use barb wire in paddocks and small areas. It works great in large pastures. I've had 100's of horses over the years most in barb wire at some point in time and have yet to have a horse get cut up on it.

What I think is stupid is when people try to lump something into one situation.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I agree.

I think that some of the issues might be coming from a "feedlot" type of set up. If the horses have a lot of room to run, they will be less likely to challenge a fence or run into it. With larger acreage they have all sorts of room to run - spaces away from the fence. Some facilities have a lot of horses on 5 or 10 acres so these facilities need to use fences that are safe for horse since the horses are more likely to hit them.

Training the horse also helps. Make sure the horse knows the fence and the fenced in area. I believe that if a horse is in an area for any length of time it will know where the boundries are, just like you know where the objects are in your house or back yard when you walk around in the dark. A horse is somewhat like a deer or elk in that regard. The pasture is thier living room.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes I do. I have 80+ acres divided into 2 pastures. Cattle don't respect much else to be honest. My horses do fine in either pasture. They know where the fence is and that it bites same as an electric one will. The difference between electric and barbed, IMO is electric can short out. One cuts with jags and the other slices without them. NO fence is fool proof. My arena is pipe, my round pen is wood. Small areas should never be barbed or any other fine wire, high tinsel being a bad choice as well. Horses can be hurt on almost anything it seems. You simply cannot pad them well enough to keep them 100% safe, same as people.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Blimey, no way. My mare has a massive scar on her back leg where she had it ripped open to the bone and the vet said she wouldn't make it. Everyone said it would be kinder to put her down, but thankfully she made it. Never use barbed wire. This happened because my mare kicked out, probably at a fly that was bothering her.


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

Our property mainly runs post and rail and plain wire (with white site plastic coating).

However our perimeter fencing is barbed as the surrounding properties all run cattle. We've fenced off one side with a lane way. but still have 2 paddocks that contain barbed wire.

We've never had an injury with the barbed wire but have had some witht he plain wire.

My peronal preference is post and rail. But it's so expensive and ALOT of maintenance. :-(


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't really say I have a problem with it. I've never heard of an horse injury caused from barbed wire (here ofc). The only injury I've heard of was a CRAZY cow who ran through multiple fences and still.. she only had a few "holes".

I think that the horses know to respect it. If you stop by the side of the road to pet some horses they will come as close to you as the can without touching the fence.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

It sounds like there might be a lot of high energy horses it there. Maybe not???? Is it them or the mellow horses that get into the fence (whatever the fence is made of)? I don't think everyone will agree on what is the best fence. And maybe there is no ONE best fence. The big name fence material suppliers even put down each others prtoducts. One says rope is bad, the next says tape is bad, both will sell you either one. lol

Eagle Eye 1


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

the PROPERTY of the stable i ride at is fenced with barbed wire. which includes some by our trails. i recently accidently ran into the barbed wire. my friends horse took off and Doc wanted to go too. It was about 4 o clock and we were in the woods. We ran straight into it. Doc was okay but i was left scratched head to toe and with 10 stiches in my arm. I couldnt ride for 2 weeks.  

I hate barbed wire.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I too think that any type of fencing can be dangerous. Probably the most dangerous would have to be barbed wire. But any fencing can be dangerous.

I've seen an awful injury happen to my friend's horse. He was in pasture with well maintained wooden fencing and somehow he managed to get a piece of wood stuck through his chest and out of his shoulder. Luckily it missed all organs, etc. and he recovered very quickly actually. Now he is back to his normal routine (even at 18 yrs old!). This just proves that fact that NO fencing type can be 100% safe.

Even after what I saw happen to my friend's horse I have to agree that wooden fencing is my favorite option for fencing. Or actually they have vinyl fences nowadays but I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## BrittAnne (Jun 29, 2008)

I have seen way to many barbed wire accidents to even want it near any of my horses. We had a yearling roll in the field and rolled his leg under it, cut him to the bone on the hind leg from above the hock to the fetlock! It took 6 months to heal. I wouldn't use barb wire.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

nope will never ever use it. I'm reluctant to even use plain wire after my precious Icey went through a fence and cut up all his legs 
We use poly wire its white and made of old plastic bags (lol) so its like recycling and will snap easily if a horse runs through it and it can be made eletric too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

BrittAnne said:


> I have seen way to many barbed wire accidents to even want it near any of my horses. We had a yearling roll in the field and rolled his leg under it, cut him to the bone on the hind leg from above the hock to the fetlock! It took 6 months to heal. I wouldn't use barb wire.


In 23 years of riding and dealing with horses, I have only seen personally... ONE severe accident. and only very few minor ones. If the fence is properly maintained and used, injuries can be kept to a minimum. Everyone agrees that there is always a safer method of fencing. I have seen 2 life changing injuries to horses by the metal gates that just about everyone uses. I've seen several really ugly leg injuries caused by wooden fences... If there is a way to get hurt... A horse will find it. The best thing you can do... is the best you can do.....


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Never,Never,Never!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

It's illegal in Sweden 
It's still legal to use, untill jan. 2009, but illegal to put up new.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Really, any fence can be dangerous. My friends pony she has now, pepper, sat on a star picket, it went in his butt and out near his flank. Fortunately he is now fine, but the point is, if the horse is intent on getting itno trouble it will no matter what the material. I use barb because I have no other choice, I don't own the property, and have never had any injuries. My horses respect barb and they respect hot wire. The only fence I have had a problem with was the hot tape, and the only thing that happens was my horse hit it at a full gallop, and it snapped. So no biggie.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

its not safe for horses at all.. however since my horses stay @ my grandpas cattle ranch in the summer i have to deal with it and it scares me to think of what could happen if i had a choice in it there defintly would not be barbwire on the ranch


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Zab said:


> It's illegal in Sweden
> It's still legal to use, untill jan. 2009, but illegal to put up new.


What do they use for cows?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Electric fences.

It's a rather new law, so most cows are still behind barbed wire. Untill now it has just been illegal to put up new.
But from next year it's illegal altogether 

I personally don't thinkit's too bad if it's just kept in a good shape, but the realiy is tat it's often hanging very loose and so on.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Your gov. tells you what kind of fence to have? No thanks I'm not into being controlled that much by a gov.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

hhehe.. yeah, you talking about being controlled.
They're just telling us that we can't use barbed wire, and that's about time too! I'm sick of finding rolls or half rotten fences ond the grounds where I ride, and see all these poorly kept barbedwire fences. Found a dead deer in one once, it was all sliced up.'

On the other hand we don't generally have overly large areas to fence.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*When we moved onto our farm it was fenced all in barbed wire. I have a nasty scar on my leg from having to help a horse and I had to crawl through the strands of barbed wire. We have now fenced our enitre land with white pencing that is made out of the same meterial as PVC pipeing. it looks like post and rail and can be powerwashed clean. And the good thing about it is that it breaks under impact. so when Cat and Jack kick at it, it just pops out, we have had nothing wrong with the fencing and I think it is the best right now. On our back property we have 5'4" hot tape stuff and horses are rarly back there. Think about this, Cat and jack still have barbed wire scars and jack has cut his face with it. our 18.2HH warmblood gelding ran through wooden fencing and only had a few minor scrapes. Barbed wire is bad, and it should never be used for horses, something bad is going to happen. *


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

So if your livestock kick the fence and it breaks then get out and someone is killed when they hit say a horse isn't that bad also? I would think anyone man or beast thats injured or killed because of a fence would be bad.


----------

